# Tired of my case, please help me choose new one



## Octopuss (May 3, 2011)

This is a little bit weird question but well...
I have Antec P182 case and I like it, but I've had it for a few years and I really feel like I could go with some fresh looks and few differences.
The case is good. I like how solid it is (friggin' weights a lot too ;P), and I don't have to use too many screws either.
There are a few things I am not that happy with though, and based on that I would like to hear some recommendations:

1) *bottom-mounted PSU:*
While this is not a priority, I would like to have the standard top-mounted case. Somehow I think the airflow would be a *little* better if the blody thing was on top.

2) *Top FAN:*
I hate this. I constantly have to keep the grille covered with something cause after some experimenting with mounting a FAN there I realized it only makes things worse than better. I am doing much better with standard rear outtake.

3) *Bloody blue LEDs:*
Pure cosmetics, but I refuse to dig into this myself (and I have no knowledge about electronics anyway), and I simply love the classical green power and red HDD LEDs 

4) *too many drive bays:*
Of course I knew I'd have plenty of those when I bought big case, but come on, I only wanted plenty of room for air  I'd like a case which is not small, but simply has enough room for everything without being meant for RAID junkies.

*5) The case doors:*
Theoretically good idea, but I kicked this stupid thing off several times  Something more sturdy and simplier would work better.

Is there anything that could (at least partially) satisfy my ridiculous needs out there, let's say in same category as Antec? I woul like to avoid stuff like Lian-Li as those are really ridiculously expensive.


----------



## entropy13 (May 3, 2011)

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Enermax-Staray-ECA3170-BR-Red-LED-Fan-black::13008.html

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Xigmatek-Asgard-Black-Battle-Edition::13305.html


I used those links so that the prices are in Euros at least.


----------



## Octopuss (May 4, 2011)

Those are like the cheapest regular chases, unless I mislooked.


----------



## entropy13 (May 4, 2011)

Octopuss said:


> Those are like the cheapest regular chases, unless I mislooked.



The higher the price you go, the more likely the things you don't want (top fan, too many bays, bottom-mounted PSU) appear. 

For example a Cooler Master HAF 932 is not flooded with blue LEDs +(it's red)...but it has a top fan and a lot of bays. And bottom-mounted PSU too.


----------



## assaulter_99 (May 4, 2011)

Or the HAF X take a look at it, from my experience, if you're the kind to kick in case doors, the HAF's will take it! 

But they come with air exhausts at the top. A lil modding could do, if that doesn't bother you.


----------



## Dacur (May 4, 2011)

Seeing most posts here r about CM well here the link to their site, so u can go have a looky urself  http://www.coolermaster.com/category.php?category_id=17

Seems like most have bottom mounted psu (new trend), helps cooling the Gfx/hd's.


----------



## Octopuss (May 5, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> The higher the price you go, the more likely the things you don't want (top fan, too many bays, bottom-mounted PSU) appear.


I agree, but then again the cheaper ones are also pretty light and then more likely to vibrate and bug the user in other ways


----------



## melkhior (May 5, 2011)

I always recommend the Silverstone FT02. It's a great case. A very good compromise between cooling and silence and an elegant design.


----------



## Yukikaze (May 5, 2011)

Silverstone Raven 02? While it does have a top fan, it is really a rear fan due to the motherboard orientation. Most of the airflow is being pushed from below, and the non-window version is very sturdy. The only minus is a blue power-illumination V on the top of the front, but just don't connect it, or replace the LED with another color (red, green, whatever).


----------



## Octopuss (May 14, 2011)

Anymore tips?


----------



## Play3r (May 14, 2011)

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=25_1055&products_id=17053


----------



## Jetster (May 14, 2011)

Silverstone's are beautiful but wow pricy. I love the Antec P182  maybe you could just mod it a little.


Or

Antec Lanboy air


----------



## Zubasa (May 15, 2011)

Yukikaze said:


> Silverstone Raven 02? While it does have a top fan, it is really a rear fan due to the motherboard orientation. Most of the airflow is being pushed from below, and the non-window version is very sturdy. The only minus is a blue power-illumination V on the top of the front, but just don't connect it, or replace the LED with another color (red, green, whatever).


Definitely look for some of the SilverStone Cases.
If the op wants a bottom mounted PSU take a look at the RV03.


----------



## Octopuss (May 19, 2011)

I just got my eyes on http://www.lian-li.com/v2/en/produc...ex=491&cl_index=1&sc_index=25&ss_index=62&g=f
This could be the case I wanted. What do you think about the window? Would it cause any trouble? (aside from the fact I don't like it)


----------



## BootyTimeAlltheTime (May 28, 2011)

I got my eyes on this htpc type set-up case = http://www.lian-li.com/v2/en/product/product06.php?pr_index=283&cl_index=1&sc_index=25&ss_index=62

 awesome case.. Lian Li's are the nicest cases around.. just replace fans with better ones


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 28, 2011)

Nice little mid-tower with no door to fool with... COOLER MASTER Storm Scout SGC-2000-KKN1-GP Black S...


----------



## Frizz (May 28, 2011)

Take a look at the Corsair 650D or the Graphite 600T White version, both offer great aesthetics without sacrificing too much cooling performance. I had an Antec 1200 before hand and I can tell you from experience that the cooling in the corsair cases don't differ much at all, 2-4 degrees if anything.

Corsair cases also offer you to get rid of the drive cages altogether and both the graphite and 650D have an easy switch thing to open the side panels and they don't require screws and both have the option to lock the side panels with a key, overall I think you'd be blown away by what they offer. Otherwise I can suggest you look at Silverstone or Lian-Li's offerings.

EDIT: White LEDs


----------



## cookiemonster (May 28, 2011)

Have a look at the NZXT Lexa S good cooling http://www.nzxt.com/new/products/crafted_series/lexa_s 

sorry its blue but you can change the fans


----------



## Octopuss (May 28, 2011)

Pretty cool looking cases there guys. But the one from Lian-Li I posted last kinda fits into my conservative mindset the most  Still I'd prefer if it didn't have the bloody window (I assume it might not be the best for absorbing vibrations or cooling, but I might be wrong).


----------



## Octopuss (Sep 28, 2011)

So in the end I bought Lian-Li 8NWX and already regret it. I was expensive and I thought it would work the same or better than Antec. Unfortunately all the plates are terribly thin and the whole case is vibrating like mad  Bollocks.


----------



## melkhior (Sep 28, 2011)

Octopuss said:


> So in the end I bought Lian-Li 8NWX and already regret it. I was expensive and I thought it would work the same or better than Antec. Unfortunately all the plates are terribly thin and the whole case is vibrating like mad  Bollocks.



Are you sure is the case? Did you try to turn on the computer without the HDD? Maybe is a dumb question, but in some cases the HDD produces a kind of vibration sound that is very annoying.

That's the reason I sold the Cooler Master Cosmos 1000 and I bought a year ago the Silverstone FT02. The good thing of your case is that if the HDDs produces the vibration you can solve the problem.


----------



## STCNE (Sep 28, 2011)

Thin aluminum panels will do that. My old Zalman GS1000 vibrated non stop. I'm curious why you want a top mounted PSU, bottom mounted ones work better, asumming they have a duct on the bottom of the case and face the fan down. That way its not affecting the cooling of the case.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 28, 2011)

STCNE said:


> Thin aluminum panels will do that. My old Zalman GS1000 vibrated non stop. I'm curious why you want a top mounted PSU, bottom mounted ones work better, asumming they have a duct on the bottom of the case and face the fan down. That way its not affecting the cooling of the case.



maybe his case sits atop a fluffy 70's style shag carpet, yeah baby, yeah!


----------



## erixx (Sep 28, 2011)

lol

Octopuss: I have an all-alu Lian and no vibrations UNLESS YOU HAVE A DIYING HDD or bad optical reader maybe.

Your case is awesome, the fault is elsewhere!


----------



## Octopuss (Sep 28, 2011)

Well, I hate bottom mounted PSU because there is usually only a few milimeters of room between the bottom of the case and PSU itself, AND from my experiences there is much more dust on the ground level than what floats in the air. Plus, I simply like it on top 

I don't think HDDs are the problem, because I have:
- a SSD (no discussion there)
- one disk in HDD silencer, which even has these rubber things between itself and the case
- 2nd disk is mounted in a cage on these rubber pads packed with the case

The DVD drive is not doing jack, so it's not source of vibrations either. 
It MIGHT be related to the bloody stock cooler on graphics (5850), which is making too much noise for my tastes lately, but not sure...

I like the case (minus the window!!! gotta order solid side plate from somewhere), but the vibrations need to stop. Of course I expected the noise level to raise a tiny bit, because the plates on this case are thinner than on the Antec. But cmon.. This is wrong.
(another positive thing is red HDD led )


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 28, 2011)

If you bought this case retail, I would start with an email addressing your distaste for the vibration issue you are experiencing with its manufacturer. My guess is unless when you put your hand on the window, the vibration goes away, that that is causing enough racket to be the true source.

My guess is they may offer some form of help to ease the vibration at bare minimum, and while you are there with them already e-mailing back and forth, ask directly where to get that solid panel you were looking for


----------



## Octopuss (Sep 28, 2011)

It's not permanent thing, the vibrations only happen occasionally. Putting pressure on top of the case or on the sides usually stops it, but it's annoying. I don't even want to know about it 

I will experiment with loosing the screws a little bit maybe. Or I can put something heavy on top of the PC lol. It helped me couple years back


----------



## erixx (Sep 28, 2011)

I understand. 
Of course you, not me, can check with a hand (your own for example) where the vibes come from , and counterattack with an Arctic Cooling video card solution for example.

Back to my Pilsner now


----------



## Octopuss (Oct 3, 2011)

I tried to locate it but with no luck. I guess I will just grab a dictionary or something and put it on top of the case. There's not much I can do when the whole case is somewhat "squishy".


----------

